# Vitamin D deficiency link - do you have it?



## Chrysalis (Feb 22, 2004)

There has been a lot on the news today about a link between vitamin D deficiency and IBS. For example:

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/study-links-ibs-to-vitamin-d-deficiency-1.2710385

http://www.webmd.boots.com/ibs/news/20151222/ibs-linked-to-low-vitamin-d

Well, that really interests me. I've had three serious flare-ups of abdomen pain, diarrhoea and bloating. These were in 2003/4, 2007/8 and now in 2015/16. What you notice is the split dates because all three episodes have been in mid-winter, when exposure to sunlight is least, and the amount of vitamin D produced in the skin is at a low level.

The Christmas timing of the episodes is important. At other times, and most years, I have an excellent gut, no problems at all.

I'm wondering whether other people can link their symptoms to low Vit D levels? The reports are that over 80% of IBS sufferers have a D deficiency. does that make sense to other people on this forum????

I'd love to know more.......

Chris


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

You have to supplement with Vitamin D. You simply aren't going to get enough from food, even if you drink your daily amount of fortified milk(most milk products don't have vitamin D added in them), and eggs barely have any. Farmed salmon have a lot less vitamin D than wild salmon and you probably aren't going to consume enough of them on a regular basis anyway. Even in the summer, people put on sunscreen which blocks UVB rays needed for the skin to produce vitamin D. Just leaving your face exposed doesn't have enough surface area to produce enough vitamin D. UVB rays also do not make it through glass, and they aren't going to make it through the atmosphere in winter months in any significant amount.

I found this site http://www.vitamindwiki.com/Vitamin+D+-+Facts+and+Myths to be useful to feed through the myths pushed by western medicine, yes the same western medical doctors who kept telling you outdated, inaccurate information like saturated fats are bad for you and that food cholesterol affects your blood cholesterol.


----------



## Chrysalis (Feb 22, 2004)

Interesting..... I tried supplements of Vitamin D and instantly feel better. I hope this isn't just psychological.....but my pain reduced within six hours, and right now I don't have anything like the pain I felt earlier.

Can this really be a solution????

Chris


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Chrysalis said:


> Interesting..... I tried supplements of Vitamin D and instantly feel better. I hope this isn't just psychological.....but my pain reduced within six hours, and right now I don't have anything like the pain I felt earlier.
> 
> Can this really be a solution????
> 
> Chris


I doubt that. It takes quite a while of supplementing vitamin D to actual raise your levels. It is easier to tell if you record your symptoms when you do take it, record them when you don't. See if there is any difference. In the end, all that really matters is what works for you, not why it works.


----------



## charade (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a chronic deficience of vitamine D too (sometimes severe)(and I live in the sunniest city of France) but for me when I take supplements it makes no difference with my symptoms. Also, deficience come back very regularly, a few months laters. I think for me and I'm almost shure it's not a cause but rather a consequence of IBS (maybe a kind of malabsorption).

However, it's very important to take supplement because vitamine D defficience may cause damages like rheumatism, bone fragility and hyperparathyroidism. I had hyperparathyroidisme related to a lack of vitamin D at a time. It's very interisting because I have a chronic nephrolithiasis and at the beginning my nephrologue

thought it was because of hyperparathyroidism and therefore vitamin D but I did tests at the hospital to measure the absorption of calcium in real time and I have a digestive hyperabsorption of calcium (by gut) that also creates stones . We don't know if it's because of the supplementation or if it is chronic (hyperabsorption).
I had to do exams a year later so in April I have an appointment.

[My nephrologist found it weird she told me to continue researchs with other gastro-enterrologues about what they call in trash term "Syndrome de l'intestin irritable" (IBS) lol]


----------

